# Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?



## Tortus (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is too debatable or not, but I came across this video when I was searching youtube (shows turtle skeleton):

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz9Qfx0TRVo[/video]

It made me think of that American Stuffers show where people would have their pets preserved and set them somewhere in the house.

Personally, this isn't something I could do with a tortoise, dog, or any other pet. But a lot of people seem to like the idea.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)

We would not!


----------



## EricIvins (Sep 25, 2012)

I usually wind up giving most away, but I have had all sorts of shells over the years. I don't see anything wrong with it......


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't think I could


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 25, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> I usually wind up giving most away, but I have had all sorts of shells over the years. I don't see anything wrong with it......



Ditto.

I have given some away to local science teachers. I've even sold some, (gasp)!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 25, 2012)

I always thought the scientific shadow box with a full skeleton was cool. I have thought of having it professionally done before. But I wouldn't want to have a shelf full of them though. I think the emotional attachment would make it kinda creepy and sad.


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 25, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't want the evidence of one of my failures staring at me accusingly. However, Large specimins in good condition would have a value to taxidermists.I would bet that a large attractive leopard could fetch $500, a big aldabra, certainly in the thousands.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 25, 2012)

I imagine to preserve the whole thing it would have to be freeze dried by a professional taxidermist. Do you think the shells alone would bring that much?


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 25, 2012)

Shells from large and/or rare species can be valuable. I sold a large, nearly perfect Leopard tortoise shell that I had for years just sitting in a box for $120 on ebay about a year ago.


----------



## Tortus (Sep 25, 2012)

I just looked on eBay and saw a box turtle ash tray. It has the head and all...

Don't think I like I would like to pluck ashes in something like that, but to each his own. I imagine something like that was more popular during another era.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 25, 2012)

I could not.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to rip apart my baby like that, even if he was dead.... I would maybe be able to do have someone else do it but.... I dunno.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I wouldn't be able to rip apart my baby like that, even if he was dead.... I would maybe be able to do have someone else do it but.... I dunno.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 25, 2012)

I would not do that. I have lost one bany and buried it.[/u]


----------



## cmitch (Sep 25, 2012)

I came across this same video couldent watch it to disturbing for me to even watch let alone do, but i do not look down or think its wrong for someone wanting to.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 25, 2012)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I have seen this movie before also. Couldnt finish it either.


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 25, 2012)

Yuck, I could never do such a thing. It was hard watching the guy take everything out :/


----------



## Tortus (Sep 26, 2012)

For those who do save shells, do you use the same method as in the video?


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Sep 26, 2012)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I don't see anything wrong with that at all. I really don't think I could do that with my babies though, I'd be way too emotional every time I'd look at the shells. I still get teary eyed when I think/talk about my Crystal ball who died about 20 years ago...


----------



## ahhwataday (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that dude has pet turtles for their shells. Return it to the earth and leave it there..my opinion


----------



## mctlong (Oct 12, 2012)

Eww! No!



yagyujubei said:


> Personally I wouldn't want the evidence of one of my failures staring at me accusingly.



Ditto.


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 12, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> Personally I wouldn't want the evidence of one of my failures staring at me accusingly. However, Large specimins in good condition would have a value to taxidermists.I would bet that a large attractive leopard could fetch $500, a big aldabra, certainly in the thousands.



I personally want those "failures" staring me in the face so I don't make them again........It is surprising how complacent any keeper can become untill the same thing happens again, and again, and again.......You think you know better, and things will be different "this time" untill you end up with another dead animal.......This can be said for alot of situations across the board.......


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 12, 2012)

I watched that video. I thought it was weird. I could not do that to something I cared so much for.


----------



## Carol S (Oct 12, 2012)

I could not! I get very sad every time I see my tortoise's grave in the backyard. To see its empty shell and bones would be more than I could bear.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 12, 2012)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I would cry if I had to look at my dead baby Leopard's shell all the time. :'(


----------



## greyshirt (Oct 12, 2012)

You keep pictures, why not the shell.


----------



## Angi (Oct 12, 2012)

I had a nieghbor who offered me a Russian about 7 years ago. I declined and the tort got left in the sun and died. A couple years ago the same nieghbors lost ther house and left it a mess, so of course I had to go through the junk and check it out. Anyway I found the tort shell and was VERY creeped out. BTW- I now find homes for unwanted pets instead of just saying NO. I felt awful when that tortoise died.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 14, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> EricIvins said:
> 
> 
> > I usually wind up giving most away, but I have had all sorts of shells over the years. I don't see anything wrong with it......
> ...



I've given a few skeletons away to area science teachers, myself...my daughter was dating a museum employee who had access to carnivorous beetles that'll clean a skeleton lickety split!, so it was easily done.

Otherwise, they get a burial, as befitting a beloved pet.

When my first Jennifer, who was previously my Grandfather's pet, passed after 19 years in my home, it was a gut-wrenching experience for me, as I loved her so much, much as I do my present 4.


----------



## Tortus (Feb 12, 2013)

My mom came over and saw my tortoise for the first time yesterday. I always put off telling my parents about a new pet, because they just don't get it. "Why do you want that? What does it do? Etc...". If it's not a dog, it's not a pet.

Anyway, she commented on how "pretty" the shell was. Then she said if it dies, make sure I save the shell. 

I was like, wow. I didn't expect that to be her response. Now I feel jinxed.


----------



## Rambo (Feb 12, 2013)

Honesty, I would do this. In an unfortunate event that my tortoise dies (before I do lol) I would want to keep the shell as a reminder of all the experiences we had with each other, all of my memories of him would be in that shell. Kind of like cremating your pets. Of course I could never be able to do that myself and would have to pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Tortus (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought if I ever were motivated to do this, I'd see if I can order some of those "carnivorous beetles" online. I know if I left mine in the yard like in that video some varmint would dig it up and carry it off. I have so many stray dogs, cats, opossums, etc in this yard at night it's pathetic.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 12, 2013)

Tortus said:


> My mom came over and saw my tortoise for the first time yesterday. I always put off telling my parents about a new pet, because they just don't get it. "Why do you want that? What does it do? Etc...". If it's not a dog, it's not a pet.
> 
> Anyway, she commented on how "pretty" the shell was. Then she said if it dies, make sure I save the shell.
> 
> I was like, wow. I didn't expect that to be her response. Now I feel jinxed.



I expect she meant it as a compliment...not everyone thinks as we do.


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 12, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I keep the skeletons of the more unusual pets I have but I don't do it the way the guy does as that would be sad and creepy. Instead I use the beetles. Dermistis? I ordered a small colony to help clean up cages and feeder colonies.


----------



## cherylim (Feb 12, 2013)

I have plans to keep Emrys' shell if/when something happens to him, but it'll depend on what's possible.

I think keeping his shell would be a good way to remember him. You can't exactly keep a part of another animal without going through the whole taxidermy process which seems a little TOO freaky to me. I'd never do it myself, though. I've selected where Emrys will be buried or cremated in the event of his death - a local pet cemetery next to a lake that's one of my favourite places to sit and think. If they tell me they can easily preserve the shell whilst the rest of the body is cremated then I'll agree to that. If they can't give me the shell without being brutal with the rest of the body, then I'll do without the shell.

Obviously I hope it will be MANY years. Or, he'll outlive me.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Feb 12, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I have my horse in my room, cremated in a lovely engraved box (horse heads on sides and name on plaque on top), its a lovely thing to know he'll always be with me. He'll be buried with me too (all my horses will. Well Star, Berry and Jimbo unless Berry & Star out live me!) 

I think, and hope, Squirt will be alive when I go but if she isn't I think we'd bury here somewhere special like we do with all the animals that aren't horses!


----------



## ssha_miami (Feb 13, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

If nothing wrong, I think I will die before my tort. Although now I am less than 30.....will they keep my body? Hang my skeleton on the wall?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Feb 13, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

If I kept my torts shell I think it would be too big to do any thing with it. Maybe I would donate my tort to a science place where I could visit it and remember him/her (still don't know). That way people can see his beautiful shell and learn a lot about him! I would just make sure I could see him all the time.


----------



## Tortus (Feb 13, 2013)

ssha_miami said:


> If nothing wrong, I think I will die before my tort. Although now I am less than 30.....will they keep my body? Hang my skeleton on the wall?



That's one way of looking at it. Although some people do keep ashes of cremated loved ones. I'm not sure if anyone ever looks at the ashes or not.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 13, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I thought the video was going to be pretty gross from the comments but it wasnt bad. Id like to keep the shell, but I am not to keen on letting ny dead tort sit outside for weeks/months waiting to be eaten. I do have my ferret ashes in a little wooden box with a plaque with het.name and her pawprints on a ceramic little ornament.


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Feb 13, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*



theelectraco said:


> I thought the video was going to be pretty gross from the comments but it wasnt bad. Id like to keep the shell, but I am not to keen on letting ny dead tort sit outside for weeks/months waiting to be eaten. I do have my ferret ashes in a little wooden box with a plaque with het.name and her pawprints on a ceramic little ornament.



I also was expecting it to be really gross......wasn't nothing gory about it lol.....I don't see anything wrong with wanting to keep the shell. I can't say if I would or wouldn't right now for sure.


----------



## Alan RF (Feb 13, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

It's upto the individual I guess and I would bury mine but this got me thinking about his shell.....does it break down?


----------



## immayo (Feb 13, 2013)

Alan RF said:


> got me thinking about his shell.....does it break down?



THIS..
I have my first little hatchling buried in my yard in a small plastic container with his picture on it and I have often wondered that same thing. Does the shell break down if buried? I have just always been curious.


----------



## cherylim (Feb 13, 2013)

From what I understand, it would break down very, very slowly. So it WOULD need preserving properly, but it's going to be there long after the rest of the tortoise, along with the rest of the skeleton inside it.


----------



## Nixxy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cremation or burial of my pets, for me. 

I'd feel equally uncomfortable with doing such as I would having one of my cats or dogs that has passed stuffed, and kept in the living room. =/


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2013)

I preserve any small turles in jars of alcohol and water. A few are stored in the freezer until I determine what to do with them. I used to cut many of them open to look inside. During my zoo days I would attend any necropsy I could. That is where I learned to open turtles on my own. I do bury most any larg animals these days. 
I have a wood turtle shell on a table in my hallway. The matamata skull is very cool too, but I have that stored in a box with the rest of my collection.


----------



## harris (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Ben.... I still remember that big female yellowfoot you lost 20 yrs ago when you were just a young'un that you had in the freezer at the pet store!


----------



## Alan RF (Feb 16, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*



immayo said:


> THIS..
> I have my first little hatchling buried in my yard in a small plastic container with his picture on it and I have often wondered that same thing. Does the shell break down if buried? I have just always been curious.



Glad I'm not the only one! I presumed it would take longer than the rest of the body and the soil being moist would surely collapse the shell over time.  it's a sad thought! I know the plastic container would probably give a longer time as they say plastic bags alone are still around over 40 years ago lol


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 20, 2013)

*RE: Does anyone "preserve" their tort or turtle after it passes away?*

I think saving the shell would be kind of awesome. With any luck, my tortoises should out-live me, however. 

I have no interest in keeping all the bones though, and certainly wouldn't want a freeze-dried tortoise collecting dust. But the shell? Totally!


----------

